# Sigma Announces Pricing and Availability for Its 105mm F1.4 DG HSM Art Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2018)

```
<em>The “Bokeh Master” will begin shipping in Canon, Nikon and Sigma mounts in late June for a retail price of $1,599.00 USD</em></p>
<p><strong>Ronkonkoma, NY – <span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_518005988"><span class="aQJ">May 25, 2018</span></span> – </strong><a href="https://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-jyhuihhk-kutlpzq-n/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=https://sigma.cmail19.com/t/r-l-jyhuihhk-kutlpzq-n/&source=gmail&ust=1527339662636000&usg=AFQjCNH0ehNkyn0XQoQr7ZOZ6PbGWWl7mQ">Sigma Corporation of America</a>, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, today announced that its <a href="https://bhpho.to/2x8s4LE">105mm F1.4 DG HSM Art</a> lens will be available in Canon, Nikon and Sigma camera mounts in late June for $1,599.00 USD through authorized US dealers. The Sony E-mount availability will be announced later.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The “Bokeh Master” with Longest Focal Length Among Sigma Wide-Aperture F1.4 Art Lenses</strong>

The Sigma 105mm F1.4 DG HSM Art is the ninth lens in the Sigma F1.4 line-up designed for full-frame cameras. To combine outstanding wide-aperture, mid-telephoto performance with F1.4 brightness at maximum aperture, this lens incorporates 17 optical elements in 12 groups, including three FLD glass elements, two SLD glass elements and one aspherical lens element. This optical setup minimizes axial chromatic aberration to deliver ultra high resolution along with ample peripheral light volume, which minimizes vignetting. As a result, the area in focus is extremely sharp, while the out-of-focus area features a beautiful bokeh effect with highly natural colors, making this a desired lens for portrait photography. The optical design also minimizes sagittal coma flare, making it an excellent choice for capturing starry skies.</p>
<p>Featuring the Sports line level dust- and splash-proof design, this lens can be used in varying weather conditions. The high-speed, high-accuracy autofocus helps photographers react in an instant to capture those special moments.</p>
<p>Other lens highlights include carbon fiber reinforced plastic hood for durability and compatibility of the Canon mount lens with the Canon Lens Aberration Correction function.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2x8s4LE">Sigma 105mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Canoneer (May 25, 2018)

Given the pricing and availability of the ART 85/1.4 and ART 135/1.8, I'm a little perplexed by the existence of this lens. Don't get me wrong, I think it's an incredible optic at an incredible price. And it could very well be my first purchase of an ultra-fast portrait lens.

But is the 105mm designed to be an alternative to the 85mm and 135mm, or a complementary lens to those focal lengths? Typically in portraiture, you have 50mm, 85mm, and 135mm; those give you excellent options for full-length shots, 2/3 - 1/2 length shots, and head shots, respectively. Is the 105mm f/1.4 an option for photographers looking to consolidate the 85 and 135? I really can't see 105mm offering enough uniqueness to warrant lugging it around with an 85 and 135 during a photoshoot (apart from muscle toning, that is).


----------



## Alan (May 25, 2018)

What’s not to understand?

85 is too short
135 is too long
105 is just perfect


----------



## Maiaibing (May 25, 2018)

They got the price right for sure. If it delivers "ART" quality pictures and no focus issues it seems poised to be a hit.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 25, 2018)

It had better focus really, really accurately and consistently. That's all I have to say.


----------



## PavelR (May 25, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> Given the pricing and availability of the ART 85/1.4 and ART 135/1.8, I'm a little perplexed by the existence of this lens. Don't get me wrong, I think it's an incredible optic at an incredible price. And it could very well be my first purchase of an ultra-fast portrait lens.
> 
> But is the 105mm designed to be an alternative to the 85mm and 135mm, or a complementary lens to those focal lengths? Typically in portraiture, you have 50mm, 85mm, and 135mm; those give you excellent options for full-length shots, 2/3 - 1/2 length shots, and head shots, respectively. Is the 105mm f/1.4 an option for photographers looking to consolidate the 85 and 135? I really can't see 105mm offering enough uniqueness to warrant lugging it around with an 85 and 135 during a photoshoot (apart from muscle toning, that is).


Interesting question - I think that 105/1.4 will replace my 85 on shooting the concerts = low light and 85 is always short... If the background will be better on 105 it may be replace the 85 even on posed shooting.
(135 is not too long for me but darker.)


----------



## ahsanford (May 25, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> Given the pricing and availability of the ART 85/1.4 and ART 135/1.8, I'm a little perplexed by the existence of this lens. Don't get me wrong, I think it's an incredible optic at an incredible price. And it could very well be my first purchase of an ultra-fast portrait lens.
> 
> But is the 105mm designed to be an alternative to the 85mm and 135mm, or a complementary lens to those focal lengths? Typically in portraiture, you have 50mm, 85mm, and 135mm; those give you excellent options for full-length shots, 2/3 - 1/2 length shots, and head shots, respectively. Is the 105mm f/1.4 an option for photographers looking to consolidate the 85 and 135? I really can't see 105mm offering enough uniqueness to warrant lugging it around with an 85 and 135 during a photoshoot (apart from muscle toning, that is).



Highly doubt folks will carrying this 105 with those other two, agree.

But Sigma's not in the 'collect 'em all' sort of market space. Some folks want something different, and they've never shot a 105. "Yes, we have one" is more their mantra these days, and this 105 fleshes out the line a bit more.

Sigma Art Primes are now: 14 / 20 / 24 / 35 / 50 / 70 1:1 Macro / 85 / 105 / 135

Short of a 28 1.4 for street/reportage, a long (180-ish) macro prime, a monstrous 200 f/2, I don't see any missing pieces. It's a hell of a line. They just need to put the latest AF mojo into their 35 and 50 Arts and they can switch their focus to making zooms as good as their primes.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (May 25, 2018)

I'm just shocked that they came in so cheap. They could have charged $2K for this for EF (as no option exists for us here), but I guess the existence of the Nikon version necessitated the lower asking. 

The mount conversion service would prevent them from going big here (i.e. someone could buy the Nikon version and pay to flip it to EF), but one would think they could sneak in a $100-200 upcharge for EF.

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (May 25, 2018)

That is surprisingly low price for that lens, would like to see some astrophotography reviews of that beast. 
here are some sample photos posted by Sigma: 
https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_105_14/impression/


----------



## basketballfreak6 (May 26, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> That is surprisingly low price for that lens, would like to see some astrophotography reviews of that beast.
> here are some sample photos posted by Sigma:
> https://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_105_14/impression/



damn that bokeh looks really, really nice, so smooth and buttery

even that first one with the foliage in sunlight was rendered really nicely


----------



## Don Haines (May 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Canoneer said:
> 
> 
> > Given the pricing and availability of the ART 85/1.4 and ART 135/1.8, I'm a little perplexed by the existence of this lens. Don't get me wrong, I think it's an incredible optic at an incredible price. And it could very well be my first purchase of an ultra-fast portrait lens.
> ...



I was wondering if they were going to go after some of the big whites next... 200mm? 300mm?


They certainly have set themselves up as third party lens maker extraordinaire... and the dock makes future compatibility worries fade away.....


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Canoneer said:
> ...



Let's imagine that AF is equal in performance (Don't know what reality is), would either of you consider this over a new 135mm @ f/2? I'm wondering how the 30mm difference would affect the bokeh rendering difference between those two apertures.

I guess, though, that 105 vs 135 inside a house could make a difference between using one over the other. I only know this because I have found that my 105mm is much more useful than 135mm indoors, in a small apartment.


----------

